# Problem With Clutch On Citroen Relay



## Flyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all Any help with this problem would be of great help.

I have a problem with my clutch on my Citroen relay van 2.5d non turbo.

Firstly the clutch does not grab, judder or slip will pull the van with the hand brake full on.The one thing it does is snap the clutch cables this is my 3rd one since the September fix it meet the first was the factory fitted one one with the welded ends.

the others temporary that only lasted 500 miles approx i have another from the Citroen Dealers Which matches the chassis number at a cost of £65.00 so don't want to just stick it on and hope for the best.

the only thing i can say about the clutch is its hard work you know your having to put a lot of effort into depressing the pedal and engage the gears has always been this way for 2 years now . The AA Guy seems to think it may be the pressure plates and advised me to replace the whole clutch Just out of interest the cable is 2.75 meters long  Any Advise Other Than Replace My Van Is Appreciated. Thanks 

FLYBOY NOT FLYING NOT DRIVING ANYWHERE AND BLOODY FED UP.


----------



## daisymini (Nov 30, 2013)

Aww Steve cant offer any help or advice but you can have my sympathy for being off the road...hope you get it sorted soon.  Im sure someone on here will offer good advice for you...


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 30, 2013)

If you have already changed the cable which is a common cause of a heavy clutch it could be the clutch release bearing that is not sliding freely, the release bearing forks or the pressure plate, replacing the complete clutch assembly should cure the problem in any case


----------



## QFour (Nov 30, 2013)

If its that stiff there is something wrong with it. There is not a lot to clutch systems. So it sounds like its in the bell housing itself. Could be dust from the clutch material stopping the release arm moving on the shaft. Looks like you may have to remove it and have a look. It must be very hard to drive it like that.


----------



## witzend (Nov 30, 2013)

You say temporary cables where they just the get you home type used by the breakdown services if so try the new dealers cable before you do anything major


----------



## hippy travels (Nov 30, 2013)

When a clutch startes to become really heavy its normally the pressure plate the only fix is a new clutch it wont get any better and to go to the trouble of stripping it down the only way to go is a full kit sorry to be the bearer of bad news 
John.


----------



## Flyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

the first was the factory fitted one  with the welded ends.Which has no doubt been on from the start that had lasted me the first 12 months of having the van. The end that snapped did look a bit rusty the clutch had been hard to use even with the correct cable on. The others were fitted by the AA the first got me home from down south + about another 150 miles and the second about the same mileage. I will put a new clutch in and have done with the problem but would like to know some of your thoughts on what you think is the  problem.


----------



## jonkil (Nov 30, 2013)

Where is the cable snapping?
Is it breaking near the gearbox end or the end closest to the pedal?
If its at the pedal end then the cable can be incorrectly routed over top of a metal plate at the pedalbox side and it abrasives the inner cable and this can lead to rapid failure. Otherwise then its a pressure-plate issue I would think.


----------



## QFour (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyboy said:


> Would like to know some of your thoughts on what you think is the  problem.






Its the clutch :bow: I Think .. KBO


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't stress yourself, a new clutch kit will sort it, then make sure the cable run is right, no sharp bends, it really cannot be anything else, I personally doubt it is the pressure plate, they usually go weak not the other way round, I haven't got user1's crystal ball but I think your release bearing is clogged up and not sliding, but it makes no difference because there are only three components and everything will be changed


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Steve  I am 90 % sure it is the clutch plate that  is worn out  .it is common  for a clutch to get heavy as is wares down . as it wares down  it will then  be hard to get into 
gear . for the best advice  ask your main dealer , as they will have seen the problem many times before .also if it is high mileage it may be ready for a clutch.  bazz


----------



## shawbags (Dec 1, 2013)

my relay clutch was very light it was a delight to drive , complete new clutch is needed , shawbags.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have to agree with the others on here that it sounds like the clutch bearing is sticking on the shaft.
Is the van used regularly enough or has it been parked up for a good period of time, this could cause a problem?
I too run the Citroen Relay, mine is an 04 2.2 but it has an hydraulic clutch lever.

Is yours an older model?  If it is then maybe my type is a modification with hydraulic release mech.
Hydraulic is much better than cable, the extreme loads are taken up without too much pressure at the peddle needed.

If Citroen have discovered a problem with cable mechanisms they could have resolved it with this mod. I would personally convert the system over to hydraulic if poss. Just a thought because it would be comparatively easy.


----------

